# What Will This Buck Score?



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Looks like I may have finally broken that magic 160 mark. Yesterday afternoon I bumped off the buck of a lifetime, not only the biggest rack but the biggest bodied deer I've ever taken. Counting every point of at least an inch, he's a 9x10 with no broken tines and some of the most incredible brows I've ever seen.

He was kegged up with a doe on a little island in the middle of a half section slough. Won't go into the entire Bataan Death March it was to get into firing position and then find him & get him out! The shot was 409 yards by rangefinder (and I couldn't have gotten a step closer) but I had a solid rest, a rifle I know well, and absolutely no fading light or road shooter pressures to push me to hurry the shot. I nailed him square in the heart.

I shot this buck a bit more than a mile from my farmstead, and had never laid eyes on him before yesterday.

I won't get around to scoring him for a couple days so I'm curious what others might guess him to gross. I know this is tough to do from pictures. my guess is 160, my neighbor, who stopped by to help wash him out & hang him, guesses he's closer to 170. What do you think?

BTW, that's a birthmark, not a scope ding.  







[attachment=1]riflebuck20102.jpg[/attachment


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

WOW, nice deer! The deer gods look favorably upon those who do the death marches over the road warrior aholes.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

holy heart shot :beer: . but as for the score, i hope i'm wrong due to the picture angle but it doent appear to be over 150. great buck anyhoo :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks like a nice cattail buck.Way to go Jon. :beer: :beer:


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

170? :rollin: not the same deer I'm looking at

Maybe. Make 150. maybe


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice deer! But I don't think it will make 170. Not even sure if it will make 150. I shot a buck that scores 151 and it is 19.5 inside and 13.5 in g2's with good mass. It takes alot of a 4x4 to make 150.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I agree, after field caping & looking it over in the daylight, I gotta revise my guess to a gross of 150. that handful of 1"+ trash, those unreal tines, and mass will add up, but the 2, 3, & 4 tine length won't be enough to push past 150. Looks like it will be the second best scoring buck I've bumped off, but easily the most impressive.

Just got off the phone with Jamie Risovi, he wants it down at his place at 4:30 so he can start caping the head for mounting. His work is outstanding.

The elusive 160 is still out there...


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

Ya, it's a little hard to judge from photos.........most photos don't do a buck justice. That's a beauty regardless of what it scores. I'm thinking closer to 140", but what do I know... But as I always say, if people want to keep score take up golf or bowling... :sniper:

Any idea on what his field dressed weight was?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like a really nice buck! I'd be happy with it.

Did you say it was a 9x10? Got any other pictures of all those points? Really cool plus the way you got him had to feel good!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Nice Deer/// 130 class.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Scored it before I took the cape down to Jamie's studio. He grosses 146 5/8, 5x4 with 5 more scorable trash points on each side around the brow tines. I just love gnarly dark racks like this, going to make a beautiful addition to the dining room wall...


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Great deer regardless of what he scores, what was the body weight?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

he'll look great on the wall. i love the color of his cape..specially the forhead


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

It is a great deer and to think you still have sumthing more to look forward too is always a plus in my book.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Rajun Cajun said:


> Great deer regardless of what he scores, what was the body weight?


Didn't weigh him, but I can say without a doubt the biggest bodied deer I've ever bumped off. After getting him out, I think he weighed a ton...

When I first saw the tips of his rack sticking out of the cattails I was only a couple hundred yards away straight line, but there was no way to make the shot. Because of high water & seemingly endless connected sloughs, the hike to get to the only elevated position to make the shot was 1.5 miles, then I had to walk it back out to get to where I could look for a way out to his island...

His love nest was a good 35 yards from the nearest dry land with one deer trail to it through the cattails in water almost to my waist. I was wearing knee high muck boots and with light fading, gleefully dove right in & busted ice to get there. After finding him & gutting, came back out, got the deer cart, and drug it back in. Getting him out was one tug, then rest, one tug, then rest. Thank God & Cabelas for that cart, or I still might be back in there...

I was one tired, sore, thoroughly soaked, and cold old fart when we finally got him out (our farmstead is only a mile away so I called my wife to help recover him, and she was smart enough to bring her hip waders). And I felt like I was a kid of 15 hunting deer for the first time. I felt great!...

BTW, we named him Trash...


----------



## ND-BBD (Nov 18, 2010)

probly around mid 130s


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

ND-BBD said:


> probly around mid 130s


I bet it's closer to 146 and change...


----------

